# OMG!! Makes A 45 Pounder Look Small......Enormous Salmon...



## Dave Hadden (Sep 23, 2013)

Apparently this woman landed this huge Chinook (King) salmon on a fly rod!!
It was estimated to be 80 pounds plus and released.

Unreal fish. 









Take care.


----------



## slowp (Nov 6, 2013)

"Hogs" is what they were called in these parts. They used to go up the Columbia, before the dams were built. I'd be cutting it up and throwing it in brine and smoking it. Yumm!


----------

